# estimate apartment bid (with pic)



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I am putting together a yr round lawn/snow bid on this property. Lets figure the snow removal here 


They want it clean, any measurable snow gone.(senior assisted living)
salt only (no sand mix- to messy)
there is a sidewalk lining the parking lot that is hard to see that must be done (4' wide)
snow must go over curb and sidewalk to stacking areas.
sidewalks along street must be done (by 9pm next day ok)

I am thinking 1 truck to keep it open during storm- 20minutes per
next day come back with skidder and powerbroom and do sidewalks- 20/25minutes
salt- about 200 lbs per app.

NOTE: NOT DOING THE CITY STREET

There is a possiblity of keeping a SS/ToolCat onsite(garaged) and doing whole prop with it(and other props nearby), which I think it could all be done in 30min then.

Do my numbers look right to you guys?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Hmmm.

Senior center, all snow gone == high maintenance.
It's hard to see how long those drives are on the sides of the parking garages. According to your diagram you would have to backdrag, turn around and plow. If you do not have a vee or box your gonna have a headache with trail off. What about the garage door entrance ... who owns the final 1' next to the garage doors???

A simple keep open at 20 minutes is fair. I'd go 40 minutes to clean with a vee.
If the sidewalk along the drive is flush that's a huge time savings.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ScottL- I have an 810. The garages are 6 stalls long. I can back in and push out to the main area what I can, turn around and push the remaining into the grass by those 2 single trees. I forgot to mark that. The sidewalk is raised from the lot 4" . I will call and ask them about the cleanup in front of the garages, or maybe I will include it in the price, and note that it is included. There are 3 blding entrances that must be cleaned each time the lot is opened also.


Note: They seem very easy to work with, but like everyone they want quality. I have do to this as a flat price for the yr, so I am gonna figure on salting 30 times(some partial), and 25 plowable storms. (41" average annual here).


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Omost sounds like you going to want to salt that when 3 flakes stick !


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I do the parking at a senior village, another guy does all sidewalks. He has told many times what a pain in the ass it is. They allow no ice whatsoever, he has had to spend many hours there busting ice off the walkways.( It's the way it has to be, these people can end up dying from a fall injury). Said he really increased what he charged them a couple years back and they dropped him only to call back at first snow forecast and say ok. He also spreads the de-icer in the parking areas, all I do is plow. Some of those older folks scare the hell out of me, I try to plow it at very early hours or they all come out (some barely able to walk!) and try to move their cars so I can clean "their stall". One of my guys plowed it in the middle of the afternoon and I thought he was gonna quit me. I drove by and laughed my ass off. It looked like a circus ! Keep in mind that lot might have cars scattered all over it when you gotta clear it. Bid on the high side and good luck.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice BREAULT69. When I was there today it looked like only about 3 or 4 stalls saw cars often. I think these ppl keep them in the garage and the spotss are for visitors. The current guy stacks all the snow in spots along the bottom, and along the left near the bottom. Thats part of what they don't like though because "someday they may need the space". Its a new place so I guess I dont know how full they are.

Clapper- Do you think I should up my salt app prediction?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

IMAGE: do you have any idea how long it will take you? Can you check to see what they paid last season? I would charge enough to cover yourself two times over for both the snowplowing and salting, sometimes they can be a pain in the arse, but they can be very profitable payup too.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

BREAULT69 I hear that we plow some businesses where cars havn't left the lot all winter long. People don't realize what a pain in the butt one car in the middle of a lot can cause for snow removal.:realmad:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

DJ Contracting;501729 said:


> IMAGE: do you have any idea how long it will take you? Can you check to see what they paid last season? I would charge enough to cover yourself two times over for both the snowplowing and salting, sometimes they can be a pain in the arse, but they can be very profitable payup too.


DJ- I think I could do it in 20-25 min w/no cars in the way. Pull up, let the sidewalk guy out to clean around entry doors, and go to town on the lot.

With cars 5-10 cars it would be more like 40 min because alot more back dragging.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Thanks Clapper!*


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i would do this, anything under an inch i would salt lot, drives, and walkways at what ever the going rate is in your area then 1 inch plus plow and salt as many times that it calls for keeping it clean getting paid for every time you are there, i have a HHC place that i take care of and they willing to pay to keep it clean, i just billed them for January at $1575.00 like i said they can be very profitable.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

What software for those pics are you using?:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Dont worry guys !!!!'

Hes all set he had the Clap help him


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We do 14 senior living, assisted living, or nursing homes..

1ton truck with 8.5' plow is billed at $6.15 per minute.

20 minutes $123
40 minutes $246

Since these places have such a low trigger, we have to charge a higher rate, as they may be the only lots the trucks are sent out for.

If I bid this...

40 salt applications @ $90.00 per application. includes walks. = $3,600.00
10 partial plows @ $123.00 = $1,230.00 includes walks.
20 full plows @ $246.00 = $4,920.00 includes walks.

Season total $9,750.00 + tax


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Make sure you have the right Liability insurance just in case someone slips and falls. It is a assisted living center. Good Luck


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, just wanted to thank everyone for thier help on this! I got a call today winning the bid. Its $7000 a year lawn and snow with up to 8000 lbs of salt.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

my senior living sites are paying about 18k to 20k a year. They are about twice as big as yours. On average we are salting 32 times per season, plowing them 21 times per year. We are plowing, clearing sidewalks, salting lot and calcium on sidewalks.

They are a pain, very demanding, and the slip and fall risk is high. Bid high because in order to do it right, you have to be there alot. For instance, I assign 2 locations to one truck in this situation so that we can keep up on their needs during an on going snow storm. Keep that in mind or else they will be looking for someone next year if you cannot keep up with their needs.


----------

